# Can't Download Generic Calibration Files



## JChin (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi, new to REW and learning. I'm using a Radio Shack meter (digital) and trying to download the "Model 33-2055 Digital RS Meter Correction Values". Each attempt it would come up as "Windows can't open this file". Can someone please guide me to the correct procedure to download this file.

Also after getting the files, where do I enter this information? Is it at "MIC/METER"?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You need to save the file rather than open it, if your browser is not offering an option to save the file when you click the link try right clicking the link and select the option called "save target as" or "save link as".

The mic is loaded using the Browse... button on the Mic/Meter preferences.


----------



## JChin (Feb 5, 2012)

Got it, thanks John for the guidance and a terrific software tool.


----------

